# Contol IQ or CamAPS FX/Tandem T Slim or Dana RS???



## Rivieralady (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi,

I am due for a new pump (hooray, a lot changes in 4 years!) and just waiting for (fingers crossed) funding to come through for CGM, which Ive had for the last 4 years. I love doing the research and have whittled my choice down to 2 pumps, Tandem T-Slim and Dana RS. What I CANNOT find anything on, despite endless endless googling (and my Diabetes team don't know at all, they are making notes on what I tell them so they can learn ) is - What is the difference between Control IQ and CamAPS FX? As far as I can tell they are similar, but its a big decision and I dont want to get it wrong. If anyone can point me in the direction of any info or experience with this I'd be extremely grateful. Thank you so much.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome back @Rivieralady 

I don’t have experience of either of these pumps, but I am about to change.
I was very attracted by the T Slim but it is not supported by our clinic, so that was off the list.

I did consider the DanaRS but the only person I knew who was using it had quite a few problems with the batteries, and would have happily given his back early if that was possible.

It is a process of looking at pros and cons each time and, as you say, things are changing so quickly especially in the last four years.  I have opted for the Minimed 780G and will be self funding the sensors.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 28, 2020)

Rivieralady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am due for a new pump (hooray, a lot changes in 4 years!) and just waiting for (fingers crossed) funding to come through for CGM, which Ive had for the last 4 years. I love doing the research and have whittled my choice down to 2 pumps, Tandem T-Slim and Dana RS. What I CANNOT find anything on, despite endless endless googling (and my Diabetes team don't know at all, they are making notes on what I tell them so they can learn ) is - What is the difference between Control IQ and CamAPS FX? As far as I can tell they are similar, but its a big decision and I dont want to get it wrong. If anyone can point me in the direction of any info or experience with this I'd be extremely grateful. Thank you so much.



hi SB2015 i was intrested in the dana rs for my next pump next year but reading on the dana group on facebook has put me off the pump , if you go the group on facebook you can see how they get on ,good luck.


----------



## Rivieralady (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you for that. I have a 640G at the moment, but frustratingly my clinic will only fund the 670G and I would want the 780G!


----------



## Rivieralady (Oct 30, 2020)

Matchless said:


> hi SB2015 i was intrested in the dana rs for my next pump next year but reading on the dana group on facebook has put me off the pump , if you go the group on facebook you can see how they get on ,good luck.


Hmmm yes, Ive had a look, thank you for that.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 30, 2020)

It is unusual for clinics to offer lots of differnt pumps.


----------



## Rivieralady (Oct 30, 2020)

Sure, thanks. Yes it's often a postcode lottery. These are two of the pumps they are offering though.


----------



## Inka (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi @Rivieralady I have the DANA RS and love it  I’ve had no problems with the batteries and have got good life out of them. Obviously if people go away and forget to take a spare battery then that’s not the fault of the pump... You get 3 batteries in a pack so it’s simple to keep stocked up.

I love the fact I can operate my pump with my phone   I also love the potential to loop so easily.

I’m in a rush at the moment but will come back and post more - or you could look at my previous recent posts about the DANA RS on the forum here. I wouldn’t swap it and I’m very happy with my choice. I love the rotating sets too - very convenient.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 31, 2020)

Inka said:


> Obviously if people go away and forget to take a spare battery then that’s not the fault of the pump...


The person I spoke to had taken a spare, but that failed almost immediately.
However it is good to hear that you had no issues.


----------



## Inka (Oct 31, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> The person I spoke to had taken a spare, but that failed almost immediately.
> However it is good to hear that you had no issues.



The batteries are a special type. I’m no techy but to me they seem to have a ‘charge’ rather like an iPad or whatever. It was made clear to us by the trainer that, unlike say normal AA batteries that you could shove in a cupboard for a year or more, these would ‘lose charge’ after some months. So, a new unused battery could have been ‘sitting around’ and not be ‘full’, if that makes sense? The pump would show that clearly when the battery was inserted.

So, we were told to always keep spares (which I do anyway whatever the pump) and change before the alert sounded. What I do is watch the battery indicator but also watch how long I’ve had the battery in the pump. Once it gets to a certain number of weeks, I try to change the battery anyway. That has avoided any alerts and any battery issues. 

I’ve been pumping for more than 15 years and used a variety of different pumps. The DANA RS is one of my favourites. It’s robust, tiny, got great features, is produced by a company that’s been around and involved with pumps since the 1980s. 

I feel that the fuss about the batteries is absolutely unfounded. That’s not to deny the experience of your friend, of course, but they really aren’t an issue - keep spares, watch the indicator and when you last changed the battery, and change when at home and before the alert sounds.


----------



## Rivieralady (Nov 2, 2020)

Inka said:


> Hi @Rivieralady I have the DANA RS and love it  I’ve had no problems with the batteries and have got good life out of them. Obviously if people go away and forget to take a spare battery then that’s not the fault of the pump... You get 3 batteries in a pack so it’s simple to keep stocked up.
> 
> I love the fact I can operate my pump with my phone   I also love the potential to loop so easily.
> 
> I’m in a rush at the moment but will come back and post more - or you could look at my previous recent posts about the DANA RS on the forum here. I wouldn’t swap it and I’m very happy with my choice. I love the rotating sets too - very convenient.


Thank you for that. I have heard some negative things but I did have a Dana R for a while 4 years ago and keen to give it another go (RS) So that's really helpful. Thank you.


----------

